# started makeup trials today =)



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Gross!!!...in translation...you hit the mark!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That is VERY COOL!!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice job there! Looks great.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it looks awesome!


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

wow thanks guys!

im thinking i want to dirty up the jumpsuit, to give it that "sewer" look... any ideas on how to do that?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Bury it. Might be a little late for that now...but I have used brown paint and sandpaper to "age" fabric before...and you could glue mossy looking stuff to it, and a dark color of spray paint used sparingly could give you a "moldy" look. 

And great makeup!! I think you hit the nail right on the head!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome, just like an episode of V


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Great looking job!

You might consider these reptile temporary tattoos to augment your excellent latex applications... could save you some time.

http://www.fxtattoo.com/reptiletattoos.php


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

veeeery nice, might have to grab some!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

If your jumpsuit is made out of cotton, it should be pretty easy to age it by brewing some super strong coffee and using that to stain it. I have done that in combo with the sandpaper method, rubbing clothing in dirt and on the inside of fireplaces.


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

great ideas guys, thanks!


----------

